# TRINIDAD & TOBAGO | Railways



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *TRINITRAIN, a train for Trinidad & Tobago​*
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


http://www.ingerop.fr/actualites-ingenews-international-6-7.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Alstom Coradia *



>


http://www.ingerop.fr/_IMAGES/REAL/...rain-materiel-roulant-type-coradia-alstom.jpg


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Coradia*



> [dailymotion]xay3mw[/dailymotion]





Ωρτimuş;63780807 said:


> Coradia Duplex





Ωρτimuş;64777827 said:


> CORADIA POLYVALENT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Adaptable en 3 versions (urbain, périurbain et intervilles) et selon le nombres de caisses.*



Ωρτimuş;74194650 said:


> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/sb/irj0311/index.php?startid=22#/24





Ωρτimuş;74220864 said:


> *Coradia Alstom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FRANCE | Railways 




AlexNL said:


> This month, International Rail Journal has an article about the *new regional trains for the French trains, the Régiolis project. The trains will be built by Alstom and are of the Coradia Polyvalent type. SNCF has signed a framework agreement with Alstom for the delivery of up to a 1000 trains... which is a huge amount*.
> 
> Anyway, here's the article.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow , thats a sexy looking train...


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

The single and two deck trains are different projects, it's just that Alstom calls all of its regional trains "Coradia", with a different second name (like Coradia Nordic, Coradia Meridian, ...).

Siemens does the same: the Desiro, Desiro UK, and Desiro ML/Desiro RUS are very different trains.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

:cheers2:


----------

